# Travel Trailer Storage Prep in Hot Weather States



## gphillipb (Sep 11, 2010)

I just moved to Florida from the midwest. We will probably not be using our camper for several months. Is there something different I should do when storing a camper in Northern Florida?


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Get a Maxx Air roof vent - makes a difference when you can leave the vent open.


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

Strap it down to the ground it's hurricane season.:rotflmao1:Just kidding, I wanted to put one of those smiley faces in. Sorry.

I would drain out the water. If it gets real hot the water in the lines and tanks could get real nasty. A couple jars of damp rid won't hurt.

Bob


----------

